# Funny feeling hammer drop - Sig 2022



## soldonsig (May 12, 2012)

I own a Sig P226 MK25 and love it, so I recently decided to add a SP2022 to my gun collection. I love it, it has performed flawlessly and shoots just like a 226. Even though it works flawlessly, I noticed a change in the feel of the hammer after shooting about 300 rounds through it. It originally had a solid feel to it when the hammer fell, but not has a “springy” feel to the hammer drop. I was wondering if anyone else has had this issue?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I own an older "Swiss" 2340 and a newer 9mm 2022. Both have a "sponginess" to the hammer than metal frame Sigs don't have. I think it's just the difference between plastic and metal. I've never shot another hammer fired polymer handgun(does anybody else make one ?), so there's nothing else to compare with. The polymer Sigs work great, I love em'.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think HUD is correct...Keep shooting it......JJ


----------



## soldonsig (May 12, 2012)

Thank you ... headed out tomorrow to shoot it again.


----------

